# Snapper blues on the pier



## woodie (Sep 6, 2002)

Hi,we hit the pier next to the Somer Point/Ocean City Bridge Saturday. The tide currents move really fast there.Still we had good time hitting a few snappers using mullet on a bobber. We saw a few short togs caught and another fella caught a nice croaker but that's all we saw. Hopefully the big blues are a comin.


----------

